# Red Elm & Walnut end table. I built this one entirely with hand tools as a challenge



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

*Red Elm & Walnut end table. I built this one entirely with hand tools as a challenge*








I started with the top.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

YEP, when you didn't KNOW you CAN'T be done, that's when you 'JUST DO IT'. 

Nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

A quick test fit before glue up. Note the legs were cut long so the ends wouldn't blow out when I chopped the mortises.







All the parts laid out.







After final glue up.







Secondary wood is pine.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

First I applied a couple coats of shellac followed by semi matte polyurethane. Finish is sanded and leveled.







In its final place.







I just can't get enough of that walnut top.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. I love the top. I also like the double mortise and tenons.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice work!! I would not know how to act without tools with motors.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Im in love. Someday Id really like to get into some completely handmade pieces.

Very nice!


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

That is a gorgeous table. I find an unparallelled joy out of the feel and sound of using a hand plane, but dang it is a ton of work!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful table and great inspiration for hand tool work! Thanks for sharing!:thumbsup:


----------



## vcsawduster (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome work. How long did it to build?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

That is fantastic! Youre insane for going entirely hand tools, but you cant argue with results like that


----------



## alt03d (Jun 23, 2013)

What type of workbench is that? Purchased or home made roubo?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Home made English Joiner's Bench


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Well done sir, how long to build that beauty?


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Thanks, I didn't time it as it was a project for me, but at least twice as long as with power tools.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*very nice*

That end table will still be looking good after we are all just dust. I admire you for your skilled use of hand tools.

Bret


----------

